# Fitting Lilly Pipe and narrow tubing to a Fluval filter



## Bobtastic (30 Sep 2009)

Hi all, 

I've recently setup a planted tank, but currently only using the standard outlet and inlet from my Fluval 405 filter. I'd be interested in swapping them out for some glassware and associated tubing but I'm unsure how to go about connecting it all up...

The Fluval 405 seems to use quite wide, almost corrigated, hosing to run too and from the tank. I was wondering if anyone had any experience in changing over to the type of tubing used for the standard lilly pipes and other glassware. 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Superman (30 Sep 2009)

I have a 13mm glass lily set which is the smallest fitting tubes. 
But it's on a Fluval 105 filter that fits 16/22mm tubing.
Therefore, I got a section of each, and luckily the 12/16mm tubing (for the lily pipes) perfectly fits inside the 16/22mm tubing for the filter.
The join is so tight you don't need anything to hold it together.

Or could get some connectors that set up/down the tube size, like this:
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1891


----------



## Bobtastic (30 Sep 2009)

I was hoping that there would be some recommendations from alternative tubing that I could use. The black ribbed hoses are a bit unsightly. I'd prefer to get so narrower (if possible) clear tubing. Is there an alternative out there?


----------



## Themuleous (30 Sep 2009)

Think most people swap the fluval piping over to clear PVC tubing, as you say its pretty ugly.

Try here, they have loads of different types, perhaps get a few meters of a few types and see which one works best?  Its not expensive stuff if you're only using it for the filter tubing.

http://www.kiowa.co.uk/Products/PVC_Hos ... r_PVC_Tube

Sam


----------



## Bobtastic (1 Oct 2009)

I'm trying for find out the correct diametre of the hosing that I need. I've found a forum that says that it's 5/8" InsideD 3/4" OoutsideD, but what's that in real money???


----------



## Superman (1 Oct 2009)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> I'm trying for find out the correct diametre of the hosing that I need. I've found a forum that says that it's 5/8" InsideD 3/4" OoutsideD, but what's that in real money???


I would of thought thats the 16mm internal:
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=2794


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Oct 2009)

Well, it would probably serve better to understand the Metric/English conversion factors. 1 inch = 2.5cm = 25mm (roughly- the actual number is 2.54cm)

So 5/8 of 25mm = 15.625mm or roughly 16mm inside diameter
      3/4 of 25mm = 18.75mm or roughly 19mm outside diameter

This should be a tube of 19mm cross sectional diameter and (19mm-16mm)/2, or  1.5mm wall thickness.
A 16mm inside diameter will fit over any pipe which has an outside diameter of less than 16mm.

You say you have a 13mm lily pipe set but it's not clear whether 13mm is the inside or outside diameter of the pipe. If 13mm is the OD then the lily pipe it's too small.

Cheers,


----------



## Bobtastic (2 Oct 2009)

Umm... I didn't say that I have a Lilly pipe kit. 

I'm wanting to convert the standard inlet, outlet and piping on a Fluval 405 to something a little more pleasing to the eye.

Thanks for bearking down the sizing tho! Very helpful.


----------

